

Ask HN: Can we be notified on replies? - pothibo

It&#x27;s rare, but sometimes, I get replied and I want to continue the discussion. If I don&#x27;t think of coming back to check threads, the discussion halts.<p>Would be nice to be notified of replies.
======
ajanuary
I use [http://hnnotify.com/](http://hnnotify.com/) for this. I also
occasionally check the Threads section (linked in the top bar)

------
pothibo
As a side note, I'd be down implementing that feature myself if you need
someone to do it. Just to show how much I want it ;)

------
czbond
Yes, I want this too!

~~~
pothibo
Upvote, then ;)

~~~
czbond
Done

